# Proxy usage



## Slesarev (Mar 1, 2009)

At some place I have www connection only through proxy server (or it is possible to get ssh connection at that server later). How can I direct all my www network links (including installing of ports, etc) through this proxy (preferable - all at same time) (or either through ssh-tunnel)?


----------



## danger@ (Mar 1, 2009)

I think you need to define an evironment variable called HTTP_PROXY.

in csh, you do:
setenv HTTP_PROXY "http://usernameassword@hostort/"

in sh/bash
export HTTP_PROXY="http://usernameassword@hostort/"


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 1, 2009)

Don't forget to set FTP_PROXY as well to make sure.


----------

